# Wanting to buy e-scrap



## moose7802 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am looking to buy e-scrap in small lots for about $100 dollars a transaction as I do not have access to e-scrap on a regular basis. I have bought many items off of ebay but the prices are just getting ridiculous on there. I don't understand how people are paying so much for stuff, there isn't even enough gold in the items they are buying to justify the prices. I don't know what is going on but for some reason the prices lately have just been crazy and not even worth buying. I don't know if this is allowed on the forum to ask to purchase scrap but if its not please just remove this thread and please don't ban me!! Feel free to PM me or post on here what you have to sell. I am just a small at home hobbyist looking to learn a new trade and have a shinny little piece of gold once I'm done. Thank you for reading this and hope to hear from someone.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> I am looking to buy e-scrap in small lots for about $100 dollars a transaction as I do not have access to e-scrap on a regular basis. I have bought many items off of ebay but the prices are just getting ridiculous on there. I don't understand how people are paying so much for stuff, there isn't even enough gold in the items they are buying to justify the prices. I don't know what is going on but for some reason the prices lately have just been crazy and not even worth buying. I don't know if this is allowed on the forum to ask to purchase scrap but if its not please just remove this thread and please don't ban me!! Feel free to PM me or post on here what you have to sell. I am just a small at home hobbyist looking to learn a new trade and have a shinny little piece of gold once I'm done. Thank you for reading this and hope to hear from someone.




You may be better off just buying gold. Getting started on a small scale you have to accumulate the equipment, chemicals as well as safety equipment. I get all my scrap for free, and buy gold and silver bars or coins when ever I can. And I have everything needed to refine scrap myself, it just isn't worth it sometimes.

Jim


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have already started refining myself. I get a very good deal on chems since I have a friend that works for a college and gets me the chems very cheap. I am wanting to refine myself due to the fact that I don"t trust hardly anybody anymore and have seen to many fake bars going around. So if I refine it myself I know what I am getting. I would rather purchase scrap at a reasonable price and recover/refine it myself than buy fake PM's.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 19, 2013)

moose7802 wrote:

Try putting ads in the local papers. Like taking your e-scrap for recycling. Even offer what you could pay for items. Local free web sites like Craigs list you can place ads. Ask people you know about thier's as well as finding contacts in local businesses to see if you can get. 

My local scrappers just toss computers in with thier light steel and only get 7 cents a pound. Most wont respond when I contact them to pay better as they only get 1 here and there. But I'm still plugging away at asking. I have several people that collect it but don't know what to do with it. So I made them an offer. 3-4 said when they get alot, they'll let me know.

B.S.
Use your $$$ on advertising might be better spent.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 19, 2013)

We have often wondered how someone could pay such high prices for stuff on E-Bay. I have sold tons of gold bearing scrap over there, sometimes it blows my mind, sometimes not. I can offer a few reasons that people pay wht they do, and these reasons are directly from the buyers.

1. Speculators. While $15.00 a pound for memory right now may seem high, it's been higher. And if you think the price of gold will rise again, then you buy low and sell high. Like the stock market. 

2. Education. Had a guy in New York buy some super nice pinboards from me, paid a huge price for them, and contacted me off E-Bay and bought every one I had left. I asked him what he was going to do with them and he said learn how to refine, learn what is good and bad. He said something that kinda stuck in my head. "Any education will cost you something". Never heard from him again.

3. Stupidity. Of course we all know this one. Have had a couple buyers say they paid stupid money for something. It happens at auctions all the time, and not just on gold bearing scrap.

4. Other uses. I sold some heavy gold plated copper blocks from a huge commercial lazer printer (think like 1900 pounds huge). Guy paid a ton of money for these things. I asked him why and he told me he was an artist and he had a specific use in a piece of art he was building that he was going to use these pieces for. Cool! Artwork!

So maybe that will help shed some light on why E-Bay is sometimes crazy.

Scott


----------



## Smack (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't offer any money for peoples scrap unless it's taken apart and sorted out. Unless someone has pallets of computers or something else like boxes of circuit boards. If you pay for stuff you have to take apart your wasting your time. I'm referring to regular scrap like PC's, printers, monitors, laptops and so on.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you for the advise!! I have already put an add in craigslist and had some guy send me a virus!! I think he was upset that I put an add out there I'm not sure nor am I a computer guy so I had no way to figure out who he was or how to track him down. The only items i have bought off of ebay are sorted items and never paid more than half the price I thought there was worth of gold in the items. I am mainly looking for ceramic cpus, finger boards, and pins. I guess I have to just keep asking everyone I know and everywhere I go.


----------



## MysticColby (Sep 20, 2013)

I read on here somewhere how one person paid to get few signs printed (similar to traffic signs on the side of the road) that briefly said he will pick up your electronic scrap for free and gave a cell number. he put them up in strategic places around town such as in front of the dump and started getting calls almost immediately (it costs you money to recycle it at the dump, and he's willing to drive to their house and pick it all up for free)
there are many bots on craigslist. just be suspicious of anyone being vague. 99% of responses that use the word "item" is a scam.


----------



## Smack (Sep 20, 2013)

Might have been here.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&hilit=My+new+advertising


----------



## joem (Sep 20, 2013)

Smack said:


> Might have been here.
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&hilit=My+new+advertising


I did not put signs up, but that is my thread.


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 23, 2013)

That was me. I bought 10 or 12 signs for $100.00 and stuck one near Wal-Mart, one near the landfill, several others around town.

As soon as they're done mowing along the roadside here I'll put out the last two I still have in my garage. If I don't remember to pull them before the ditches get mowed my signs disappear. I have one sign that's been up for almost a year.

One that's done well for me is near the local recycling center. The people who go there already have the mindset of my target audience. A guy called me from there a few days ago and told me he would leave his computer and printer behind the "cardboard only" dumpster. I stopped by on my way home from work and found it there waiting for me.


----------

